# Favorite Dwarf Cichlid?



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I currently run a 75 gallon planted aquarium with Cardinal tetras, Corys, Ottos, and 3 angel fish. I want to add a school/harrem of dwarf cichlids but can not make up my mind which I like best. So, I was hoping people could give me their input, and posssibly provide a picture of their favs?!?!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Pics can easily be found on google but as far as SA dwarfs, german blue rams or any other type of ram (gold, bolivian etc) Laetacara curviceps or dorsigera, most of the apistogramma family, checkerboard cichlids, keyhole cichlids & more. 

German blue rams are one of my faves especially ones with nice distinct 'clean' markings. Several I see in stores look like crap, with the exception of Menagerie and Finatics.

Kribensis (P pulcher) which are a riverine species from west africa, are an interesting species too.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Tark77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I currently run a 75 gallon planted aquarium with Cardinal tetras, Corys, Ottos, and 3 angel fish. I want to add a school/harrem of dwarf cichlids but can not make up my mind which I like best. So, I was hoping people could give me their input, and posssibly provide a picture of their favs?!?!


Bolivian rams are amazing. I got three and it's fun watching them interact and sometimes spar. Plus if U want a harem of one male and like three females it's possible to identify sex when they are around six months old.

Here is a pic of a male (I think):

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photos/art_breed_micro01.jpg

They are vary hardy, more so than blue rams. Plus they are vary peaceful and stay to themselves and can live with Angels.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep I gotta saw that the Bolivian Ram is by far my fav.
I've got 7 and I'm looking to add some more very soon. 
And just an fyi - Finatics has the best quality around!

Take care,
Aaron


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

my favorite is the German Blue Rams, aswell as apistos


----------

